# What’s with signature gear?



## silvertonebetty

So I’m putting this here because it involves everything. Now I know this won’t be a liked point of view but sadly it’s the truth. So today I saw someone buy a jhs model milkman amp . But the question is why did they waste their cash on such an amp . Let’s face the facts you are paying more cash for an amp with someone name on it , a lot more actually when he could have boughten basically the same amp for far less from milkman without the jhs name on it. It’s the same with guitars really. Let’s look at srv’s strat what’s so specs about really . It’s a bloody Mexican strat with a different a set of pickups . Same with a lespaul it’s nothing you couldn’t do yourself and you’d save money in the time doing so . And another point it YOU WILL NEVER SOUND LIKE THE PERSON YOU ARE TRYING TO IMITATE!! 

It just goes to show how many social marketing sheep there are out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westhaver

For me personally it is not about the name associated with the piece of gear as it is with a unique particular combination of specs/features that aren't available in the non-sig version.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Westhaver said:


> For me personally it is not about the name associated with the piece of gear as it is with a unique particular combination of specs/features that aren't available in the non-sig version.


I guess that makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGASisReal

Often it's that A) you want a piece of gear with those particular specs, B) you admire the player, C) you want to financially support the player. I get where you're coming from, but it's not hard to justify. I think any pro musician would kill to have a signature model -- it's passive income.. Which is much needed income in today's music industry. The JHS signature is a bit strange.. It's not like he's a great guitarist, and to be completely honest he has a questionable reputation for a number of reasons.


----------



## gtrguy

Westhaver said:


> a unique particular combination of specs/features that aren't available in the non-sig version.


Exactly... to use the OP's example of the SRV strat (they make those in Mexico now? I thought that was still strictly a USA model)... that neck shape doesn't come on any other model Fender makes. Neither does a lefty trem bridge on a right handed guitar. So if you want those features the SRV strat is the only option. It's not my bag but it's certainly going to be someone's.

Personally I don't give a rip what people want to buy or what their reasons are. If they idolize SRV and want the sig model for that reason then power to them, if they like a particular set of features and they only come a signature model then power to them too.

I'm not familiar with the JHS amp but it propbably has something to offer that's different from the other amps Milkman makes. I'd be surprised if the only reason someone was buying it was because of the JHS name.

Like what you like and don't worry about what others like or choose to spend their money on.


----------



## 14786

I have a Richie Kotzen tele. I bought it because it's a killer playing guitar that has the modern features I want in a Tele. It has nothing to do with his name being on it. .....but I guess Bahhhhh lol.


----------



## Chitmo

Every time I see this sort of thread I can’t help but think people are being pissy just because they can’t afford to have something they want. The fact is that everyone knows that over priced gear is overpriced based on hype, but that’s how the market works.... it’s just supply and demand, shit is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. If Joe blow that makes $150k/year wants to spend his hard earned income on a $10k PRS then who cares. Live within you’re means and enjoy what you have. Who gives a crap what everyone else has?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chitmo said:


> Every time I see this sort of thread I can’t help but think people are being pissy just because they can’t afford to have something they want. The fact is that everyone knows that over priced gear is overpriced based on hype, but that’s how the market works.... it’s just supply and demand, shit is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. If Joe blow that makes $150k/year wants to spend his hard earned income on a $10k PRS then who cares. Live within you’re means and enjoy what you have. Who gives a crap what everyone else has?


I'm not pissy lol and I don't want want anymore gear lol I honestly don't see how I can get better. A vintage tube amp, highland guild semi,and highland taylor and one of a kind telecaster what else do you need. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide

Who is JHS? The pedal guy?


----------



## silvertonebetty

gtrguy said:


> Exactly... to use the OP's example of the SRV strat (they make those in Mexico now? I thought that was still strictly a USA model)... that neck shape doesn't come on any other model Fender makes. Neither does a lefty trem bridge on a right handed guitar. So if you want those features the SRV strat is the only option. It's not my bag but it's certainly going to be someone's.
> 
> Personally I don't give a rip what people want to buy or what their reasons are. If they idolize SRV and want the sig model for that reason then power to them, if they like a particular set of features and they only come a signature model then power to them too.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the JHS amp but it propbably has something to offer that's different from the other amps Milkman makes. I'd be surprised if the only reason someone was buying it was because of the JHS name.
> 
> Like what you like and don't worry about what others like or choose to spend their money on.


A waist of money is a waist of money plain and simple. Let's face it those companies are copying fender, vox or marshal. Even Mesa was originally a fender .so why not get the real deal and not a wannabe. Something that will keep its value not become worthless as time goes on.and the last time I checked srv was Mexican. I also stopped buying gear that looks cool because it's stupid actually my last two guitars where more so investments and that should always be a key in buying stuff. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

1SweetRide said:


> Who is JHS? The pedal guy?


Yeah I'd admit it looks really nice but it's close to 5g and has less functionality than my old mesa lol. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## 14786

silvertonebetty said:


> A waist of money is a waist of money plain and simple. Let's face it those companies are copying fender, vox or marshal. Even Mesa was originally a fender .so why not get the real deal and not a wannabe. Something that will keep its value not become worthless as time goes on.and the last time I checked srv was Mexican. I also stopped buying gear that looks cool because it's stupid actually my last two guitars where more so investments and that should always be a key in buying stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Naaa, the SRV's are still made in the USA.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Loudlikelove said:


> Naaa, the SRV's are still made in the USA.


The one I saw was Mexican 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14786

Not sure on that but all the new ones being sold are USA:









Fender Stevie Ray Vaughan Stratocaster - 3-Tone Sunburst


Solidbody Electric Guitar with Alder Body, Maple Neck, Pau Ferro Fingerboard, and 3 Single-coil Pickups - 3-color Sunburst




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## morepowder

Westhaver said:


> For me personally it is not about the name associated with the piece of gear as it is with a unique particular combination of specs/features that aren't available in the non-sig version.


That sums up my thoughts nicely. My 2006 Eric Johnson maple-necked Strat is not on the wall because of his name, it is because of the specifications and the build quality.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Loudlikelove said:


> Not sure on that but all the new ones being sold are USA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Stevie Ray Vaughan Stratocaster - 3-Tone Sunburst
> 
> 
> Solidbody Electric Guitar with Alder Body, Maple Neck, Pau Ferro Fingerboard, and 3 Single-coil Pickups - 3-color Sunburst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sweetwater.com


Could have been a fake I guess . Not everyone is honest 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

1SweetRide said:


> Who is JHS? The pedal guy?


Yes.


----------



## 1SweetRide

sulphur said:


> Yes.


And he gets a signature amp not even being an artist?


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> A waist of money is a waist of money plain and simple.


If I said, in my opinion, that you wasted your money on that fancy Tele (as an example) because a cheap one would be fine...what what you say?

If you had $500,000.00 in the bank and bought a $5000.00 guitar that you really liked, would you still think you were wasting your money?

Did I waste my money when I bought a bottle of Scotch for over $100.00?

Some things to think about.

Different perspective and different priorities for each of us.


----------



## mawmow

Some want to impress friends...
My problem is when the signature acoustic model does not deliver sounds as good as the non signature model... and you pay only for a name...


----------



## 1SweetRide

mawmow said:


> Some want to impress friends...
> My problem is when the signature acoustic model does not deliver sounds as good as the non signature model... and you pay only for a name...


Wouldn’t you need to artist to play it to prove that it doesn’t? We can’t sound just like the artist in my experience.


----------



## sulphur

1SweetRide said:


> And he gets a signature amp not even being an artist?


I had to look and there's nothing on the amp makers site about that, I thought that there might've been a collaboration.
JHS _does_ have a Milkman pedal... JHS The Milkman Echo/Slap Delay Pedal with Boost


----------



## Chito

greco said:


> Different perspective and different priorities for each of us.


What Dave said, sums it all up. All of us are in different stages of our lives, different financial positions, different priorities.


----------



## knight_yyz

LOUD IS MORE GOOD is what you are paying for. LOL, It's actually a fender blonde with more headroom. Josh likes super clean amps with pedals and this amp is one of the best for that.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Kapn Krunch: "That's what I heard a lot of welders say... "

Old retiring welder: "Welders like to bullshit." Pauses. "You ever notice that?" 

[ @silvertonebetty : substitute "guitar owners" for "welders" ]


----------



## KapnKrunch

I've got a blue silk kimono and a feather in my hat.
I paid big bucks for my sunburst relec'd strat.
I've got Stevie Ray and his bag of tricks.
I'm gonna show the locals some stinging new licks.
Oh daddy, I got a new lick.


----------



## gtrguy

silvertonebetty said:


> Even Mesa was originally a fender .so why not get the real deal and not a wannabe.


That's a huge oversimplification. Early Mesas were indeed modded Fenders but incorporated ideas that Fender wasn't using. So why buy the "real deal" if it doesn't do what the "wannabee" does.


----------



## BlueRocker

I find "artist" models of anything a turn-off. Reminds me of my Eddie Shack lunch box and Bobby Orr hockey skates. That said, I do like the November Burst colour on the Slash Les Paul. In the end I think as others have said its features over endorsements - I'd prefer to avoid the latter if I can get the former.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> If I said, in my opinion, that you wasted your money on that fancy Tele (as an example) because a cheap one would be fine...what what you say?
> 
> If you had $500,000.00 in the bank and bought a $5000.00 guitar that you really liked, would you still think you were wasting your money?
> 
> Did I waste my money when I bought a bottle of Scotch for over $100.00?
> 
> Some things to think about.
> 
> Different perspective and different priorities for each of us.


In away yes that money could have gone to much better thing 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

KapnKrunch said:


> Kapn Krunch: "That's what I heard a lot of welders say... "
> 
> Old retiring welder: "Welders like to bullshit." Pauses. "You ever notice that?"
> 
> [ @silvertonebetty : substitute "guitar owners" for "welders" ]


Lol I stopped because my mesa quit lol. Preamp tube is gone . It does not light up

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

mawmow said:


> Some want to impress friends...
> My problem is when the signature acoustic model does not deliver sounds as good as the non signature model... and you pay only for a name...


How do you determine “sounds as good” when what sounds good to me isn’t the same as what sounds good to you?

Opinions and assholes, as they say. The world is full of both. 

What a “waist” of time this thread is LOL


----------



## Diablo

Some sig models are like “pre-modded” versions of their counterparts, so I get the appeal of them.

that said, would I spend $20k on a replica EVH frankenstrat? Never.


----------



## Analogman

gtrguy said:


> That's a huge oversimplification. Early Mesas were indeed modded Fenders but incorporated ideas that Fender wasn't using. So why buy the "real deal" if it doesn't do what the "wannabee" does.


Exactly, same with Marshall. The Bluesbreaker derived from a fender Bassman, doesn’t make them the same amp.


----------



## Sneaky

That’s it. I’m selling my Les Paul signature guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty

jdto said:


> How do you determine “sounds as good” when what sounds good to me isn’t the same as what sounds good to you?
> 
> Opinions and assholes, as they say. The world is full of both.
> 
> What a “waist” of time this thread is LOL


Then why are you responding? 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

I've never bought gear of any sort to sound like somebody else, I've bought it because I like it - who i sounds for what I play & like, how it works, that kind of thing.
For me signature stuff is something I would consider getting if it did something different or unique, and wasn't higher priced because of a name slapped on it.

But what about les Pauls?
At one point they were definitely a signature model.
Now?
Some people who play them have no idea who Les Paul was.
But there is still a sense that they are signature guitars.
Some are double signature models (Les Paul & someone else)


----------



## BlueRocker

zontar said:


> But what about les Pauls?
> At one point they were definitely a signature model.
> Now?
> Some people who play them have no idea who Les Paul was.
> But there is still a sense that they are signature guitars.
> Some are double signature models (Les Paul & someone else)


So true, most people also don't know Eric Von Stratocaster (world's fastest Polka shredder in the '50's) 

I never considered a Les Paul a signature guitar since he designed it rather than just slapping is name on a variation of another guitar.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> have no idea who Les Paul was


----------



## guitarman2

Why stop at criticizing signature gear? Don't buy Fender, Gibson or whatever brand. Have a local guy build an exact clone of what you want and get a quality piece of gear for much less, with out the brand name. People want what people want and its really cheezy to criticize them for it. If I want a guitar with Fender on it why would that bother anyone else? I will be getting the Brad Paisley silver telecaster signature Tele this month for my birthday because thats what I want. It cost more than a regular road worn Tele and is actually a highly regarded guitar but thats beside the point. Why would my gear decisions keep someone else up at night. I could care less what the next musician wants. Its not for me to decide what gear best motivates them to express them selves. And to the point "the artist they are trying to imitate" and how they'll never sound like them. I don't think most musicians are necessarily trying to imitate the particular artist (I'm not even that crazy about Brad Paisley). But if some are trying to imitate they're favorite artists then I say good for them as at least they have a goal. I've heard some players get pretty close to sounding like an artist and thats all anyone can ask for.
Now off you go silvertonebetty. Haven't you got some relic bashing to do? Or maybe criticize someone for trying to look like an artist.😁


----------



## guitarman2

mawmow said:


> Some want to impress friends...


I don't let my friends near my guitars.



mawmow said:


> My problem is when the signature acoustic model does not deliver sounds as good as the non signature model... and you pay only for a name...


Well that would be your opinion and your right not to buy the signature model over the non signature. No ones holding a gun to your head. Whats the problem?


----------



## laristotle

If anything, I'd take one of my guitars to a voodoo priest and pay him to enchant it with the mojo of a great dead guitarist.
Here Johnny, Johnny. Oh Mr Winter, where are you?


----------



## jdto

silvertonebetty said:


> Then why are you responding?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Waisting my time, I guess...


----------



## silvertonebetty

jdto said:


> Waisting my time, I guess...


Sorry couldn’t help it lol  hope you have a good day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

silvertonebetty said:


> Sorry couldn’t help it lol  hope you have a good day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You too, man


----------



## Chitmo

silvertonebetty said:


> Then why are you responding?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


He’s making fun of you because you still haven’t clued in that it’s spelled WASTE not WAIST!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chitmo said:


> He’s making fun of you because you still haven’t clued in that it’s spelled WASTE not WAIST!


And it should effect me how. You have to remember people on forums are people who you'll never meet. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

silvertonebetty said:


> And it should effect me how. You have to remember people on forums are people who you'll never meet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


What’s that have to do with your terrible grammar?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chitmo said:


> What’s that have to do with your terrible grammar?


Why does it bother you that someone who has trouble learning can't spell .

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

silvertonebetty said:


> And it should effect me how. You have to remember people on forums are people who you'll never meet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I was poking fun, but in what I hoped was a friendly manner. By no means did I intend to mock a learning difficulty, so I am sorry for that. I have met several people from this forum and they have all been very cool. 

To expand my thoughts on the original subject, I would buy a signature piece if I liked the specs/sound, but not because of the artist’s name association.


----------



## silvertonebetty

jdto said:


> I was poking fun, but in what I hoped was a friendly manner. By no means did I intend to mock a learning difficulty, so I am sorry for that. I have met several people from this forum and they have all been very cool.
> 
> To expand my thoughts on the original subject, I would buy a signature piece if I liked the specs/sound, but not because of the artist’s name association.


No you didn't bother me. The other guys comment tho.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

silvertonebetty said:


> Why does it bother you that someone who has trouble learning can't spell .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I’m not sure why you’re arguing with me, I just pointed it out. I’m not the one making fun of you.


----------



## laristotle

*


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/JwiL9CM


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> A waist of money is a waist of money plain and simple. Let's face it those companies are copying fender, vox or marshal. Even Mesa was originally a fender .so why not get the real deal and not a wannabe. Something that will keep its value not become worthless as time goes on.and the last time I checked srv was Mexican. I also stopped buying gear that looks cool because it's stupid actually my last two guitars where more so investments and that should always be a key in buying stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk



Marshall copied Fender, and Fender copied RCA so what's your point?


----------



## colchar

Fuck, I just realized how old this thread is. Stupid new format...........


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> Fuck, I just realized how old this thread is. Stupid new format...........


Two days?


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> Two days?



D'oh! 

I was on my phone and on that it looked like this thread was several years old.

This new format sucks.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> http://imgur.com/JwiL9CM



Why is it tht when I read that third panel I just kept seeing the word 'tits'?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

silvertonebetty said:


> I'm not pissy lol and I don't want want anymore gear lol *I honestly don't see how I can get better.*


Practice! Practice! Practice!

Stressing about gear, yours or others, isn't gonna getcha there.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> Marshall copied Fender, and Fender copied RCA so what's your point?


I get so sick of that internet myth. 

Have you ever looked at the RCA tube application papers? No where in any that I've seen (or anyone else, for that matter) actually shows tube circuits put together into an audio amp the way Leo did it. They were small sub-circuits, showing how amplifier stages could be biased and interconnected. 

The only thing Leo stole from those is the basic concepts, not the overall topologies or even the values of input impedances, tone stacks, etc of his amps. It's just word salad to make the Marshall guys feel better, I guess, because the same can't be said of the first Marshalls.


----------



## Grab n Go

Definitely about the features.

Sometimes signature gear is a blatant cash grab. Other times, there's something unique going on. I own a couple of pieces like that.

I wouldn't pay full price for signature gear. But if it's used and at the right price, sure.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch

I like the J. Mascis JazzMaster because it is affordable. I like the Brian May because his dad helped him. I would remove the name from anything else because my huge ego refuses to idolize anything but itself. Or re-sell for financial gain. 

@High/Deaf I am adding my silly comments to this thread because, for some reason, today I can't concentrate on my PRACTISE, PRACTISE, PRACTISE.


----------



## colchar

High/Deaf said:


> I get so sick of that internet myth.
> 
> Have you ever looked at the RCA tube application papers? No where in any that I've seen (or anyone else, for that matter) actually shows tube circuits put together into an audio amp the way Leo did it. They were small sub-circuits, showing how amplifier stages could be biased and interconnected.
> 
> The only thing Leo stole from those is the basic concepts, not the overall topologies or even the values of input impedances, tone stacks, etc of his amps. It's just word salad to make the Marshall guys feel better, I guess, because the same can't be said of the first Marshalls.



OK, maybe I should have said that Leo adapted RCA circuits.

The point is that he didn't invent them from scratch.


----------



## mawmow

1SweetRide said:


> Wouldn’t you need to artist to play it to prove that it doesn’t? We can’t sound just like the artist in my experience.





jdto said:


> How do you determine “sounds as good” when what sounds good to me isn’t the same as what sounds good to you?
> 
> Opinions and assholes, as they say. The world is full of both.
> 
> What a “waist” of time this thread is LOL





guitarman2 said:


> I don't let my friends near my guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would be your opinion and your right not to buy the signature model over the non signature. No ones holding a gun to your head. Whats the problem?


We were asked opinions, I gave mine... ;-)


----------



## zontar

BlueRocker said:


> So true, most people also don't know Eric Von Stratocaster (world's fastest Polka shredder in the '50's)
> 
> I never considered a Les Paul a signature guitar since he designed it rather than just slapping is name on a variation of another guitar.


I knew somebody would respond along those lines.
You did not disappoint


----------



## zontar

I kind of see signature gear in third main categories
(There are undoubtedly variations on these & other categories also)
1-Gear that is based on something a musician actually uses-normally that's been modded-whether electronics, cosmetics or mechanical aspects of it
A company reproduces it--sometimes to the degree of including nicks, dents, scratches etc.
Some of them get very pricey
The recent Jimmy Page Telecasters fit in this category.
2-Gear that a musician would like to have. They might be very involved in the process or barely, other than the original idea.
Sometimes there are cheaper variants
Sometimes these start as a custom shop type thing and they are offered up for sale.
In away Steve Vai's Ibanez Jem fits this.
3-A company designs some gear & gets a well known musician to put their name on it.
that musician may have some input after seeing a prototype, or they might not.
Despite Les Paul's telling of it, most likely the original Les Paul was somewhat in this category.


----------



## TheYanChamp

.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> OK, maybe I should have said that Leo adapted RCA circuits.
> 
> The point is that he didn't invent them from scratch.


That's like saying the guy who invented the alphabet should get all the credit for Shakespeare's writing. All Willy did was arrange all those letters in some sort of order, it was the inventor of the letters that did all the hard work. Whatever, believe what you want.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

I've always looked at signature (guitars) as being able to get a certain set of specs and tweaks that the off-the-shelf model cannot give. And to kinda idolize your idols...?!?!... by having the same guitar. SRV's Strat was mentioned. Where else would you find the up-side-down (sorry lefties) bridge? The neck is different, the p/u's are different. That one makes sense. Slash's LP is an odd one for me though. The only thing I found different is the simulated crack in the neck where he snapped it off doing his "signature" (get it?) headstock dive-bomb bend. Unless I'm missing something. Jimmy Page's signature model is absolutely insane with the number of electronic modifications... That's too much cash for my bank account but if I had the money, and I mean not _just_ had the money, I mean money to burn money, I'd probably get one just cause Page is my favorite guitarist. EVH's Frankenstrat is a great example too. Ironic considering, but cool. 

EVH's wah-wah on the other hand!?!?!?!?!?!?! Is Eddie known for his wah? Maybe Van Hagar stuff, or Gary Charone. I have the first 8 LP's on vinyl, but I only listen to the first 6. Does he use the wah-wah? 
I've seen a lot of (known) guitarists use his signature amp though. Big names use, or have used, those. 

If that's what you want, that's what you want... If you got the cash, go for it!


----------



## butterknucket

I was always indifferent to it, but thought whatever floats your boat. 

Of course, I never understood the Avril Livigne and Keifer Sutherland signature guitars....I had a problem with those. 

If someone is a guitar legend, then that makes more sense. I mean, the Eric Clapton strat makes sense. Yngvie Malmsteen strat, sure. 

Going a bit further, the biggest problem I have with Fender is them offereing 400 different models of the same two guitars. Giving some of their recent financial issues, I think it would make sense for them to scale their line way back, and have a more simplified line with with less specs.


----------



## laristotle

I want a Hello Kitty Strat. Pink of course.


----------



## Diablo

The Zakk Wylde LP’s seem like a rip for what’s basically an EMG pickup swap and a poser paint job, probably hiding an ugly top.

nothing special about the Jackson Adrian smith models either.

a Jackson PC1 (Phil Collen) has been on my shopping list for years though


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> The Zakk Wylde LP’s seem like a rip for what’s basically an EMG pickup swap and a poser paint job, probably hiding an ugly top.
> 
> nothing special about the Jackson Adrian smith models either.
> 
> a Jackson PC1 (Phil Collen) has been on my shopping list for years though


The zw lp have awful necks. The pc1 looks nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sctrotts

14786 said:


> I have a Richie Kotzen tele. I bought it because it's a killer playing guitar that has the modern features I want in a Tele. It has nothing to do with his name being on it. .....but I guess Bahhhhh lol.


same reasons here too really, don't get me wrong, I love Richie - FFTaskic player! it's a bonus something actually lives up to it's billing. I didn't pay the full retail either, I patiently waited and sprung on the one at the right price. Found mine used for $1300 (had some lacquer chips on the bottom, but nothing like that matters that much to me) my amp can't tell it's chipped. It was worth an 8 hr round trip drive too!


----------



## slag banal

morepowder said:


> That sums up my thoughts nicely. My 2006 Eric Johnson maple-necked Strat is not on the wall because of his name, it is because of the specifications and the build quality.


Traded a good strat for my EJ due to neck profile, wiring and pickups.
It was not a WASTE , unlike the burgers that are now on my WAIST.


----------



## Grab n Go

Signature Strats and Les Pauls tend to be more subtle variations on a theme. Some signature guitars spin off into something entirely new. EBMM and Ibanez do that quite a bit.

I look at them like any other guitar. If I try and like it, great; if not, move along.

My track record for liking signature models isn't all that great, though. It often boils down to the neck: what works for one artist's hands won't necessarily work for mine. But again, that's the same for any guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty

You know everything being said I really like the trini lopez es335 . It’s just so different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

